# UPS before or after Power Conditioner



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I lucked into a deal where I work and got a good quality APC UPS (SU1400RMNET). They were upgrading and it's batteries were dead so they pretty much gave it to me. A local surplus store has replacement batteries for $15 each and I'll need 4 of them. 

I also have a Belkin PF31 power conditioner...so...

Should I plug the UPS into the PF31 and run all my components off of it or should I plug the PF31 into the UPS? Or should I even bother?


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

MatrixDweller said:


> I lucked into a deal where I work and got a good quality APC UPS (SU1400RMNET). They were upgrading and it's batteries were dead so they pretty much gave it to me. A local surplus store has replacement batteries for $15 each and I'll need 4 of them.
> 
> I also have a Belkin PF31 power conditioner...so...
> 
> Should I plug the UPS into the PF31 and run all my components off of it or should I plug the PF31 into the UPS? Or should I even bother?


Check the specs on that UPS because if it is anything like my APC Smart-UPS 2200 you won't need to plug it into anything to get good quality clean regulated power. The 2200 was built for powering 24/7 servers and I use it to power my projector and HTPC.
The Belkin is a power conditioner "only" and would not provide any sort of back up, black out or brown out protection for sensitive equipment.
If the UPS has enough reserve plug the Belkin into it,...watch your system wattage requirements! If not, plug the UPS into the Belkin and use it to protect your TV/projector/computer or other sensitive equipment.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Belkin has signal line protection that the other does not. I recommend protecting all lines into the system, not jsut power. Filtering is unlikely to make a significant difference on most systems. Complete protection is a benefit to any system, IME.


----------

